# Has Anyone Used Synthetic Urine?



## BigJon626 (May 14, 2010)

has anyone ever used the synthetic urine they sell for drug testing? let me know what u thik and your experiance. want to use some on monday but im not sure. thanks!


----------



## Charmwah (May 14, 2010)

Why would you use that over normal urine anyway?! Surely the point of urine is that its free....


----------



## White Noise (May 15, 2010)

I never have, but I have a few buddies that use it on a regular basis. Just make sure it's the right temperature and you're golden.


----------



## symbolic47 (May 16, 2010)

Yes I have a few times. Most stuff you find in local head shops will work just fine. Make sure it comes with a thermometer as that is the most important part. Make sure its body temp, and your golden. Most of them even smell and look like piss.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (May 16, 2010)

That urine dont work anymore,it wont pass the aldultarent test,it wont pass a 40$ walgreens home test.It worked until about 12 months ago when the DEA raided spectum labs ,the place that makes the synthetic urine.Not long after that they started testing for oxydents,real piss has none so the synthetic fails now...


----------



## symbolic47 (May 16, 2010)

Really? Wow that is news to me. I havent used it in a few years, but I did all the time for a few years out of high school looking for decent work. It worked like a charm and never had a problem.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (May 16, 2010)

symbolic47 said:


> Really? Wow that is news to me. I havent used it in a few years, but I did all the time for a few years out of high school looking for decent work. It worked like a charm and never had a problem.


 like I said it did work last year,not anymore and if its probation or a good job just get someones clean urine.Dont risk your freedom or a good job on that urine


----------



## me8980109 (May 19, 2010)

Get clean urine from a friend that doesn't smoke, place it in a bag and keep taped to your body, under your arm is great. Needs to be warm to pass the most basic test and that is temperature. They only give you a few degrees wiggle room so make sure it goes into the cup and is sent out back ASAP. Just twist the corner off the baggie and pour it into the cup. Almost every test can be detected IF the lab and the company requesting the test wants to spend the money. Clean urine is the only guaranteed way to pass a drug test.


----------

